# Which way/where is oot (Hillbilly pix)



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

MoparMatty taught some of us a new word during Friday's practice. Seems an arrow not in the 5 ring is "oot". And the new word seemed to catch on since there were numerous "oot" calls during the Hinky shoot.

Here's a few pix of the country side on the way to the Hill


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Shooting a practice round on Friday.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dinner on Friday evening (thanks for use of your grill, Shane)



















A good Vet could have that cow walking in a couple of days.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Our "Welcome Wagon" @ target 27










Jarlicker is looking dinner


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Nothing like waiting till target 28 to shoot a 4x 20 At least I got to sign one target on Sat. this year.










Some things just don't have to be explained


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

The Goat Story lives on










Pit stop on the way home


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Maryland - West Virginia - Virginia - all before getting back to NC. Guess which State this was spotted in.


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Glad I taught you guys something. But if you actually paid attention to the real schooling I was giving you about how to hit the dot, instead of the english lesson, you might have learned something useful. :chortle:


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Moparmatty said:


> Glad I taught you guys something. But if you actually paid attention to the real schooling I was giving you about how to hit the dot, instead of the english lesson, you might have learned something useful. :chortle:


You are right, no doot aboot it....


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

oot is not een.

een is whar eets be


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the pix, Prag. Looks like a beautiful place and fun to shoot. Of course it looks like y'all have lots of fun The pix of South-Paaw are priceless!!! Jarlicker better be glad Treaton wasn't there fighting for that ice cream cone on the way home!! LOL!!


----------



## south-paaw (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice capture Prag ......
i think...



'nuff sed...

except that i'm oot 'o kris-pees....

heheheeeee...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

OK - I know there were some more pix took on the Hill this year - please share them.


----------



## rlbreakfield (Jun 6, 2009)

Looks like a blast, glad ya'll had a goodtime.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

looks like ya'll had fun.

i think i'm gettin to the point of needin someone to kick me hard enuff to get me head oot of me buttox.

yeah, i shot THAT bad


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Yall stoped in Winchester for Ice cream didn't ya


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

tabarch said:


> Yall stoped in Winchester for Ice cream didn't ya


Sure did :wink:


----------

